# Colnago C59 Built Weight



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was wondering what other peoples C59 weighed when built. If you could post weight, size of frame and general components that make build. My 57cm frame weighs 16 lbs 9 oz. No tool bag but included computer, one bottle cage, Campy Nuetron Ultra Wheels, Michelin SC 23 tires, Campy Record EPS group, Deda Superleggera bar and stem,San Marco Concor FX Carbon Saddle. I'm trying to get bike under 16 lbs closer to 15. A little disappointed in its weight. I know the frame size has allot to due with it.

Mar


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My wife's 45cm C-59 with mechanical Super Record Campy 11 and Reynolds tubular wheels weighs a hair under 15 pounds. Including pedals, tires, bottle cages, etc. BTW, me and the wife use a hanging fish scale to get our weight measurements.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

53 Traditional , 2015 SR, Campagnolo Bora one with veloflex carbon, deda stem and Deda carbon bar, SLR Saddle, Nokon housing, look carbon pedals 14.8lbs


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Traditional 60cm 2013 C59 with 2015 Zipp 404's Ciamillo Gravitas brakes and all Super Record 2015 (minus the new ugly cranks) with Speedplay X1, Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II and 3T ARX LTD stem and Ergonova Stealth bars is 15.1 lbs.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

carbonLord that bike is light. My bike is 57cm with speedplay zero Ti, the difference must be the mechanical group set and the brakes. The rims weigh about the same. What crank are you using?


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

2011 C59 57cm with 9000 Di2, Deda Presa carbon bars w/ Zero100 stem, SWorks Toupe saddle, DA pedals, Zipp 202 w/ DTswiss 204 FH DA 9000 RH, Colnago carbon seatpost, Elite bottle cages - 16.48lbs. I am a porker!


----------

